# Florida Feb 8-15, 2014



## Kelso (Jan 13, 2014)

Need 1 bedroom. Only interested in well rated timeshares by TUG. I can flex my schedule one day either way if necessary. Maximum I will pay is $100 per night. . Most interest in coastal area. Will consider some resorts in Orlando.


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## 34203ka (Jan 14, 2014)

Call me Karen 9412241378


----------



## Kelso (Jan 17, 2014)

*My email is fixed now*

Some of you tried to reach me but TUG had my old email. Replies or PM's work now.


----------

